# Find of the Day: Mk1 Audi TT TDI on Baltimore Craigslist



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an interesting concoction that we've just found for sale on the Baltimore Craigslist. This first-gen TT quattro appears to have a Volkswagen TDI "pump-deuced" engine swapped into it to replace it's factory 1.8T. Essentially' it's a pre-commonrail 2.0 TDI likely sourced out of a fourth-gen Golf or Jetta. The car also sports a Rieger single grille front pumper. Looks pretty cool and, as we'd expect with so much work done to it, they owner is asking a bit more than TT market pricing... asking $18,500. Thanks boredom and craigslist mobile surfing on my iPod for the tip.
More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Find of the Day: Mk1 Audi TT TDI on Baltimore Craigslist ([email protected])*

nice find. Its a bit pricey id say


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Find of the Day: Mk1 Audi TT TDI on Baltimore Craigslist (jhsoccerodp)*

That is amazing


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds like a cool swap. i wonder what kind of gas mileage it gets and also power.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (1badg35)*

Internally, Audi didn't pair this engine with quattro because they didn't think it was powerful enough when considering the extra 300 lbs. of Haldex. I'd be curious to drive it.


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

It looks so tiny! (the engine)
Very cool.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's sweet, a bunch of guys have thought about this swap...I wonder how they handled the fuel tank? I'd also like to see if they used a different tach or what else it entailed...Its being sold, but I never heard anything, how was this swap not on every forum?







Props for getting it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Its being sold, but I never heard anything, how was this swap not on every forum?







Props for getting it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I don't know. I was tempted to call NGP to see if they worked on it. There are just a few shops in Baltimore who are likely to have done it.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much cocaine comes in the trunk for that price?








Always thought it'd be an interesting swap, yet kinda pointless...if it's a stock turbo that thing has to be slow as mud.


----------



## duckman808 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Find of the Day: Mk1 Audi TT TDI on Baltimore Craigslist ([email protected])*

Hi all...thought you may be interested in my car. Built in 2005 to promote both my old company VAG Parts and the use of Biodiesel (hence the number plate), it's 1999 LHD Mk1 Audi TT Tdi. Car has been completed over 3 years now and been feature in Audi Driver Mag and Redline Mag here in the UK. It has a VW 1.9 GT TDi (ARL) engine with Garrett KT4/5 hybrid turbo, front mount intercooler, Helix solid flywheel and performance clutch, custom 3" downpipe into full Milltek cat back system etc approx 230 bhp / 350 ft/lbs torque. Car has full TT Quattro Sport styling, painted in House of Kolor Limetime Green with a Audi Phantom Black roof. Eibach ProStreet S coilovers, Brembo front brakes, 25th Anniversary rear and interior re-trimmed in black and green leather. Have had a best MPG of 58.4 on a run from Swindon to Heathrow (80 Miles). I have driven over 19,000 miles in the car since completion without any problems...car is now for sale. Here's a link to a pic on TRD's website (Dan Turner was largely responsible for getting the car wired and running) http://www.turner-race-develop...u=140 


_Modified by duckman808 at 1:03 PM 10/11/2009_


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So does it still have the stock 02M trans? And if so. How does the engine cope with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Find of the Day: Mk1 Audi TT TDI on Baltimore Craigslist (duckman808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duckman808* »_Hi all...thought you may be interested in my car. Built in 2005 to promote both my old company VAG Parts and the use of Biodiesel (hence the number plate), it's 1999 LHD Mk1 Audi TT Tdi. Car has been completed over 3 years now and been feature in Audi Driver Mag and Redline Mag here in the UK. It has a VW 1.9 GT TDi (ARL) engine with Garrett KT4/5 hybrid turbo, front mount intercooler, Helix solid flywheel and performance clutch, custom 3" downpipe into full Milltek cat back system etc approx 230 bhp / 350 ft/lbs torque. Car has full TT Quattro Sport styling, painted in House of Kolor Limetime Green with a Audi Phantom Black roof. Eibach ProStreet S coilovers, Brembo front brakes, 25th Anniversary rear and interior re-trimmed in black and green leather. Have had a best MPG of 58.4 on a run from Swindon to Heathrow (80 Miles). I have driven over 19,000 miles in the car since completion without any problems...car is now for sale. Here's a link to a pic on TRD's website (Dan Turner was largely responsible for getting the car wired and running) http://www.turner-race-develop...u=140 

_Modified by duckman808 at 1:03 PM 10/11/2009_

Wow. Nice car. Welcome to the site. I'll have to go back and dig through my Audi Driver back issues to search for it. Somehow I missed it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Stock 02M can handle 400+whp BTs, I'm sure it can handle the diesel (though I'd like to know what clutch was used)


----------



## duckman808 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

The car is 2WD, hence it being left hand drive...was an early imported car into the UK, it's running the 6 speed gearbox (ERF) from the Golf. Decided to go for 2WD so as to make the project a little less complex, but it drives like a dream. Will be sad to see it go but have an electric VW Polo being built at the moment and need the funds.


----------



## duckman808 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Has a Helix solid flywheel and race clutch


----------



## duckman808 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Find of the Day: Mk1 Audi TT TDI on Baltimore Craigslist ([email protected])*

Featured in October 2007 issue of Audi Driver


----------

